

Happy Easter CSS3 animation - podviaznikov
http://marynaaleksandrova.info/labs/happy-easter/

======
digitalboss
Works great, catchy tune, sounds like an Apple commercial. * Worked on ipad 3
nicely * Worked halfway thru on iphone 4s, it broke right before the Red line
came in.

Did you use a tool to output the CSS animation?

~~~
m_aleksandrova
The only tool I used is <http://prefixr.com/>, everything else handcoded:)

------
chrisacky
Is there a licence on the music? Is it stock music? The animation was nice.
Does anyone where you can buy similar music like that for reproduction in
startups videos.

~~~
m_aleksandrova
[http://audiojungle.net/item/playground-
fun/408719?WT.ac=cate...](http://audiojungle.net/item/playground-
fun/408719?WT.ac=category_thumb&WT.seg_1=category_thumb&WT.z_author=Lmz) \-
this is the music, I used. Check this author and children's category. Also
this author
[http://audiojungle.net/user/Concept36/portfolio?WT.ac=item_p...](http://audiojungle.net/user/Concept36/portfolio?WT.ac=item_portfolio&WT.seg_1=item_portfolio&WT.z_author=Concept36)
has some nice melodies.

------
akkartik
The dancing eggs remind me of the dancing muppet chickens:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLdYI8zk4QQ>

~~~
m_aleksandrova
This gives me more ideas! haha:)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Why not a browser-freezing CSS3 "animation"?
<https://ajf.me/stuff/htmcraft/200blocks>

------
navs
Worked great on my iPhone 4 but animation didn't complete on my Samsung tab.
Love to see this done with less or sass.

------
haldean
My reaction to this was complete awe, which was compounded when I saw the CSS
source. Awesome demo!

~~~
m_aleksandrova
Thanks:)

------
mjcohenw
Remember, the Easter Bunny died for your cssins!

~~~
m_aleksandrova
haha:)

------
cifder
cool stuff. worked good on my macbook air

------
jQueryIsAwesome
<http://marynaaleksandrova.info/labs/happy-easter/style.css> (6500 lines of
CSS)

What you save in CPU is heavily outbalanced by what you lose in code
maintainability and bandwidth

~~~
gue5t
Save in CPU? Mine was pegged the whole time.

~~~
dimarco
My CPU barely worked at all. (latest MB Pro).

~~~
PKKid
I peeked at 5% CPU utilization in Chrome on Win7.

